# Scripture Tree



## dixierider (May 21, 2004)

Just click on the link below, then when the tree appears, click on a flower. When finished, close and repeat if desired.

http://home.att.net/~sheryl4/ST/ST.html


----------



## Teksyn (Aug 20, 2005)

Thank you. My 10yr old daughter happened to be in my lap when I opened it. Her reaction was way cool.


----------

